# Average when you achieved your first sub-10 single?



## Zane_C (Nov 21, 2010)

What were you averaging around when you got that glorious sub-10 second 3x3 single? Doesn't matter how lucky it was and as long as you got the scramble yourself. (not here for instance http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?5799-Easy-funny-hard-weird-scrambles-thread)

Just an overall average, not pb average of 12, just general average.
I've seen people who have posted sub-10 singles who barely average sub-20. I would think that the average for most people would've been around 15 seconds. 

I got my first today.


Zane_C said:


> First sub-10!!!
> 1. 9.60 F L F2 U' R2 U2 B D F2 B2 U D B' F2 D2 U B2 R F' U2 R' U' F D' R
> ...


----------



## oprah62 (Nov 21, 2010)

~18s


----------



## riffz (Nov 21, 2010)

Hasn't happened yet and I'm averaging 16.


----------



## Zane_C (Nov 21, 2010)

Yeah I forgot to put that option in...


----------



## Truncator (Nov 21, 2010)

I was averaging 14-15.


----------



## rock1313 (Nov 21, 2010)

I haven't had a sub 10 but today I did a pb of 10.46 today. My previous was 11.75.


----------



## chris w (Nov 21, 2010)

awesome zane  good stuff


----------



## Meep (Nov 21, 2010)

My first NL one was probably around 13-14s lol


----------



## StefanR (Nov 21, 2010)

9.37 F' B' U F2 D U' B D2 B F2 D2 U' R F' B' L' B' R' B U L2 D B R2 U this was my first sub 10 solve 

general average is sub 15


----------



## aronpm (Nov 21, 2010)

When I was averaging sub15 I never got one. Now that I'm ~15.5 I've got like 7, 3 nl iirc :S


----------



## MichaelP. (Nov 21, 2010)

Sub 15. Yesterday.


----------



## Faz (Nov 21, 2010)

I think I was averaging around 14 seconds.


----------



## Carrot (Nov 21, 2010)

14...


----------



## LarsN (Nov 21, 2010)

14 somthing, but generally 15 something...
But only lucky sub10's. I'm avg 13 something now, but haven't got a nl sub10 yet.


----------



## KboyForeverB (Nov 21, 2010)

~16.5


----------



## Shortey (Nov 21, 2010)

13-14


----------



## MTGjumper (Nov 21, 2010)

16. PLL skip. First NL was when I was averaging 13-14 I think.


----------



## HaraldS (Nov 21, 2010)

My average was like 13-14 seconds when i got my first sub 10. But it was also sub 9 it was 8.99


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Nov 21, 2010)

My first one came at around 14 seconds.


----------



## maxiovane (Nov 21, 2010)

I can't remember, but i think i was around 15


----------



## Jani (Nov 21, 2010)

just like everyone, around 14.


----------



## Litz (Nov 21, 2010)

I was averaging around 17~18 ao100 I think. I wasn't even technically lucky (easiest OLL and PLL and good F2L) so I was really happy.


----------



## IamWEB (Nov 21, 2010)

I had easy F2L and a LL skip so...


----------



## That70sShowDude (Nov 21, 2010)

I believe my avg100 at the time was 15.xx w/ stackmat


----------



## slocuber (Nov 21, 2010)

Today, and I'm my avg100 is sub 16. First sub 10 was NL.


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Nov 21, 2010)

jokes on you, i haven't


----------



## bigbee99 (Nov 21, 2010)

I got a 10.46 once, but it was a LL skip so...


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Nov 21, 2010)

Well I got my 9.66 record when I had a 14.97 10 of 12.

I now have a pb average of 14.03.


----------



## buelercuber (Nov 21, 2010)

oprah62 said:


> ~18s


 
exactly when i got mine but around ~17s


----------



## Sa967St (Nov 21, 2010)

14ish I think


----------



## Yes We Can! (Nov 21, 2010)

It was part of my first sub-13 avg5.
I had the first 2 lessons off, so I thought "I'll do some solves before I leave".
Over the past few days I'd always thought that my first sub-1 will come very soon.
Then W-shape OLL, PLL skip, AUF U2.
9.47 (I think). I was sooooo happy for the whole day


----------



## RyanReese09 (Nov 21, 2010)

20-21

and was nl, that's the wtf part.
at 17ish i got 2 pll skip 8.12 and 8.19 (both antisune)


----------



## uberCuber (Nov 21, 2010)

am barely sub-20, and haven't gotten sub-10 single yet. PB is 12.70, and that was a PLL skip...I've got a ways to go before sub-10 single...


----------



## bluecloe45 (Nov 21, 2010)

High 16 got a 9.77


----------



## Daniel Wu (Nov 21, 2010)

Late July this year I had a sub 10 PLL skip averaging high 14-low 15. My first NL sub 10 was mid September (9.38), still averaging around 14-15.


----------



## oprah62 (Nov 21, 2010)

Yes said:


> sub-1 will come very soon.


 
What..


----------



## uberCuber (Nov 21, 2010)

pretty sure he meant sub-10


----------



## Ranzha (Nov 21, 2010)

I got 9.69 while averaging 22-23.

Scramble and time: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...rambles-thread&p=434986&viewfull=1#post434986
Reconstruction: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?13599-The-FMC-thread&p=434988&viewfull=1#post434988


----------



## cuberkid10 (Nov 21, 2010)

I average 16-17 and haven't gotten sub 10 yet. Not even sub 11 yet.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Nov 21, 2010)

riffz said:


> Hasn't happened yet and I'm averaging 16.



Same here.


----------



## Dene (Nov 21, 2010)

14-15 for me. Seems like this is the most popular choice although the poll is a bit spread.


----------



## cubedude7 (Nov 21, 2010)

I'm still waiting for it...


----------



## vcuber13 (Nov 21, 2010)

cubedude7 said:


> I'm still waiting for it...


 
and you have an official 10.36

i have 2/3 sub 12s and average about 17


----------



## izovire (Nov 21, 2010)

20-21 sec. avg. for me... it was a 1 move X cross... and T oll, Easy J perm... full step kinda: 9.87. I had even skipped the 10s zone. 

Now I average 17 sec. and now and then I'll get low 11's and 10's. I'm not so consistant


----------



## Hadley4000 (Nov 24, 2010)

About 18. I still average that, it was recent. It was double X cross, the good C for OLL and PLL skip.


----------

